# Mk5 GLi air ride options



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm on FK Silverline coil overs, all the way down, with helpers. So there is room to go lower, if must. A lot will also depend on how my new wheels fit too.

Reference pic:










There are local guys who have done air setups, the quote installed, digital, with notch, $3500 give or take. Not sure on what parts they use though.

I also live upstate, but car will probably see no road in winter, but if I must, I'd like to be able to.

Again, I'm just playing around with options here. Want best bang for the buck, quality stuff. Guess I could piece a kit together piece by piece if I must.

Any opinions/suggestions?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

RomanML320 said:


> $3500 give or take. Not sure on what parts they use though.


There are HUGE variables here. Check out what exactly the kit includes, what brand, how many compressors, etc. Cause this will be the key. 

Id image at that price its probably a basic autopilot V1 kit. The cost of labor for the instal and notch, plus they want to make some money


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

Maybe. I can't remember now. I just know that a few kids have air, and like it. I'm looking a ECS, Bagyard, Airlift ... Seems like generally people are happy with what they have got.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

RomanML320 said:


> I'm looking a ECS, Bagyard, Airlift ... Seems like generally people are happy with what they have got.


 the first two are retailers that sell airlift, and several other brands. They dont make their own air equiptment.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

ecs kits are crap, bagriders :thumbup:

and me to install


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

ror

Generally interested in what do mk5 kids run and have had success with

I see a couple people pieced together theirs, but that may have been before complete kits were available? And how bad is the install part?


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Check bagriders out

http://bagriders.com/modlab/categories/BAGS-AND-KITS/VOLKSWAGEN/JETTA/MKV/

and PM rat4life for the install. he can probably give you the best price in the area.

:beer:


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

Please treat me like a complete newbie that I am, who wants to lay frame :laugh:

What are all those management systems? What's best for a piece of mind? What are all those different bags?

Kinda the part where mk5 kids kicking in would be helpful :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Can't go wrong with the AirLift Slam Fronts (and rears) and the new autopilot kit. We've got some killer deals on MkV stuff right now :thumbup::beer:


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

Obviously I want the most reliable setup, which relies a lot on the install itself. Whats your suggestion?

As far as I got is, manual uses switches, digital uses a controller. As far as stuff breaking, what makes more sense?

I sent a pm to the local bud who quoted me before to see if he still does it. I think he was quoting me for AirLift XL's, digital


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> ecs kits are crap, bagriders :thumbup:
> 
> and me to install







wwtd said:


> Check bagriders out
> 
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/categories/BAGS-AND-KITS/VOLKSWAGEN/JETTA/MKV/
> 
> ...



:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am running analog management, airlift xl fronts, re5 rears with dcups and airlift struts. Dual comps, skinny 5 gallon tank, etc. I only have $2200 into my entire setup, all said and done. That is with me doing the install though. But that is all the parts, all said and done. Also, having air in winter is fine. I daily my car.

Bagriders ftw :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

RomanML320 said:


> Obviously I want the most reliable setup, which relies a lot on the install itself. Whats your suggestion?
> 
> As far as I got is, manual uses switches, digital uses a controller. As far as stuff breaking, what makes more sense?
> 
> I sent a pm to the local bud who quoted me before to see if he still does it. I think he was quoting me for AirLift XL's, digital


manual is the switch is the valve as well uses analog gauges

analog you can still run electric valves and a switchbox still uses analog gauges

digital has an ECU, usually the controller and gauge are 1 unit like autopilot


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

There are just so many options with shocks and management, I'm waiting to hear back on some pm's right now

Looks like manual is a good start and keeps things simple, but not as "fast"? Just how much slower?

I've read some things in search that it's perfectly fine for a DD.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

manual airs up decently, airs out very very very slow, and its a big PITA to install, you have to run soo many air lines, then when you want to go over to an analog or digital setup, your stuck with a big hole where your paddle switches were


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok

Looking at Bagyard website, I guess their mk5 kits bolt right up? What's the main difference between all the shocks?

Piece a kit together from different parts, or buy complete kit?


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

easiest way is to buy a whole kit


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

Why are ecs kits crap?
Stick with airlift shocks or Bagyard?


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

their management systems are not good, i've had pressure switches melt from wiring the way ECS wanted me to wire it. 

Airlift are good
Bagyard are quality 


get a bagriders kit :thumbup:


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

Minor_Threat said:


> their management systems are not good, i've had pressure switches melt from wiring the way ECS wanted me to wire it.
> 
> Airlift are good
> Bagyard are quality
> ...


With which shocks? And I guess, spend $$$ once and do it right the first time, go all out digital?

Going to see what the local guy says too.

How hard is the install part?


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

RomanML320 said:


> With which shocks? And I guess, spend $$$ once and do it right the first time, go all out digital?
> 
> Going to see what the local guy says too.
> 
> How hard is the install part?


what i like about bagriders is you can get a "full kit" from them, but you can mix and match the products in the kit to what you want. 

i personally like digital. 

im upgrading to the new autopilot v2. it's a neat and tidy package, having a valve and ecu built into one unit, with a nice little controller. priced at the right point too, imo. install for this is gonna be a cake walk. 

Accuair's units are top notch too. I was set on going with their SwitchSpeed up until the Autopilot came out and had a change of heart. 

there's plenty of compressor options. and you can choose based on what suits your needs. you can go single or dual, and choose which model fits you best. i find dual 400c's to be a great choice. i personally run dual 480s. 

when it comes to fronts i don't think you can really go wrong. airlifts are top notch, and bagyards are the cream of the crop. i personally have masontechs, but they're no longer a company, haha.
Rears. a lot of people do D-cups with AHII's or RE/SS-5's with great success. I personally lean toward the bagyards, because i avoid cutting and such modifications. i'd rather pay the higher price for that.

Rear shocks, again i dont think you can go wrong. I went with bilsteins to match the struts in my masontechs. 

it all really comes down to personal preference really. do a little research on the products, and decide what is really important to you when it comes to your air ride management. Bagriders makes it super easy to piece whatever you want into a kit, and they're amazing with answering all of the questions one might have. 

goodluck on your decisions.


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

Sounds like a lot of people are using airlifts up front and Bagyard bombers in rear, no complaints

What's the deal with compressors? Why 2? One for left side, one for right side, or one for front and one for rear?


----------



## slawny091 (Jan 18, 2009)

RomanML320 said:


> Sounds like a lot of people are using airlifts up front and Bagyard bombers in rear, no complaints
> 
> What's the deal with compressors? Why 2? One for left side, one for right side, or one for front and one for rear?


i'm a noob to air  but i would say for quicker fill up's tank wise and a back-up in case your other compressor fails


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

:thumbup:


slawny091 said:


> i'm a noob to air  but i would say for quicker fill up's tank wise and a back-up in case your other compressor fails


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

slawny091 said:


> i'm a noob to air  but i would say for quicker fill up's tank wise and a back-up in case your other compressor fails


Having a second compressor is like having an insurance policy. Sure, the refill time is shorter. But, the big plus is that if something ever happens to one compressor then you've got a back up. :thumbup:


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for that. I'm waiting for response and a few pm's still.

What do I watch out for, up here weather wise, and install wise?


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

So whats the deal with the rear control arms on the mk5's? I know certain brands were rubbing the control arms and poping. People were modding the control arms and it was a pain in the arse if I remember correctly.


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

So the local guy's quote is for airlifts, and then I get to pick, manual, analog, or digital. Install is around $1k with notch, depending, again, on which setup gets done.

I think full digital, airlifts, dual compressors, and leave the rest up to him.

What's the deal with controllers? Which are the easiest to use, most reliable? I think I like the presets idea, 1 aired out, 2 driving height 23ftg lke it is now, 3 aired up

Opinions? Suggestions?

Looks lke he's been selling air rides up here for a while, and has done a few mk5's

Looks like complete setup with install is going to be $4k, which is pretty much what I was budgeting


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

RomanML320 said:


> Thanks for that. I'm waiting for response and a few pm's still.
> 
> What do I watch out for, up here weather wise, and install wise?


For the colder weather, you'll want to run air brake anti-freeze in your lines. That's available at NAPA as well as most large truck stops. 

Install wise, just ensure that your lines are secured and not going to drag on the ground if there's any sort of snow/ice/debris on the ground. Remember that when the kit is installed, that's not going to be your cruising height. Be sure to check the clearance and security of your lines when your car is at your normal cruising height.



dOWa242 said:


> So whats the deal with the rear control arms on the mk5's? I know certain brands were rubbing the control arms and poping. People were modding the control arms and it was a pain in the arse if I remember correctly.


That issue surfaces every once in a while but has mostly subsided. AirLift has been excellent at taking care of the issues with the rear bags popping. Worst case scenario is you run a set of D-Cups and some Slam bags. Great setup, goes low and is budget friendly.



RomanML320 said:


> So the local guy's quote is for airlifts, and then I get to pick, manual, analog, or digital. Install is around $1k with notch, depending, again, on which setup gets done.
> 
> I think full digital, airlifts, dual compressors, and leave the rest up to him.
> 
> ...


For ease of use and installation, go with a digital setup such as the AutoPilot or E-Level. It's a system that requires minimal wiring and is extremely easy to troubleshoot. While I'm a huge fan of the old school switchbox, if you're looking for a trouble free system that is easy to maintain and potentially repair, go with something that uses plug and play harnesses. When I first got into air ride, I would've been at the other end of the spectrum and told you to always run a switchbox and dual needle gauges. However, these new digital systems are more well made than previous versions and much more accurate -- you can't go wrong.

4k seems a bit high, honestly. If you purchased the Slam Kit + AutoPilot through us with dual 444's, you'd be looking at $2,350 (Free Shipping) and then the cost to install. The cost to install shouldn't be more than 800-1000 as it's not a system which requires height sensors or drilling the strut towers. I'd say tops, you should be at 3,500 out the door including install.


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

That's installed though. You are kinda right. I sent you a pm with some more info.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Does that include any of the trimmings such as trunk floor with carpet or at least making the trunk look pretty?

Fasttt600 does installs and they come out beautifully. He did one recently on a passat wagon that had e-Level...










excuse the picture quality, but it's just for reference.

the entire setup came out flawlessly and the owner was still able to use his entire trunk.


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm waiting to hear more. The more options, the better!

I'll look around here for some trunk setups too.


----------

